
No, Really:  ad-blockers are not the problem - sentimens
http://blog.sentimens.com/en/no-really-ad-blockers-are-not-the-problem/
======
sharemywin
The problem is ad-blocking is forcing ads to either look like content or
forcing content to become locked up and paid for.

For someone that didn't particularly pay attention to ads but liked the free
content it kind sucks now.

~~~
sentimens
The argument being presented is that it's not just about looking like content.
If you stop there, you have something sleazy: the user is being tricked into
seeing something he doesn't wish to see. However, if the ad has perceived
value (e.g. it presents pertinent information to the user), it becomes content
-- albeit sponsored. Naturally, these things have to be labeled as such, but
from a a marketing perspective it works where the other solutions get flagged.

In short: native advertising doesn't work if you're trying to hoodwink your
end-user into seeing something he doesn't particularly care to see.

>For someone that didn't particularly pay attention to ads but liked the free
content it kind sucks now.

Which content are you referring to?

